# What is the basis that a private would hire a new, inexperienced EMT-B?



## redbull (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm just inquiring about the privates (like Transcare, etc.) 

Yes, it makes sense that a private would hire an EMT-B with experience, but what about the ones without? I have about 13 hrs of ambulance rotation and 8 hrs of ER rotation. 

I really want to get my feet wet and start doing this. What's the likelihood of being hired after passing the state exam?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got hired the day I got my cert by a private IFT company in Los Angeles city. It was a so-so job but it got me my required experience for medic school.

With the high turn-over rates it seems pretty easy to find a job if you have your certs and half a brain.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jul 31, 2010)

It all depends on what they are looking for..i know here they dont hire EMT-Bs very often and if they do its for special events


----------



## MDA (Jul 31, 2010)

I've seen a few ads say "experienced EMT's need not apply." Ha.


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experience. 16 calls is what I said in my interview. My bigger hang up was the lifting requirement.  But I still got hired in an IFT and I love it and am learning something new every day.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 1, 2010)

I work for 2 different private companies and they both run 911 and I didn't have any experience when I got hired.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 1, 2010)

You are cheap labor labor that is required for them to have.


----------



## firetender (Aug 1, 2010)

Knowing that EVERYONE IN EMS IS expendable frees you up to move where you want, when you want, cause any moment, that spot will open up! You just have to be there when it does.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2010)

Everyone starts with no experience. 

I got hired as a brand new EMT, and got two job offers as a brand new Paramedic even before I had my cert.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 1, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> I got hired the day I got my cert by a private IFT company in Los Angeles city. It was a so-so job but it got me my required experience for medic school.
> 
> With the high turn-over rates it seems pretty easy to find a job if you have your certs and half a brain.


Oh man, I wish I had half a brain.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2010)

Brown wonders on what basis they would hire an insane dude who thinks people in bright orange getup that has "DOCTOR" on the back in big green letters are somehow fashionable?

With that in mind mate, you have more luck than I


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 1, 2010)

There is no exact answer to your question.

The answer to your goal is keep applying at different privates until one offers you a spot.

Best wishes for your job hunt.


----------



## redbull (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm so happy I found this forum. The support (and jabs here and there) has been warm. Wish me luck on my certification exam in 2.5 weeks!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 1, 2010)

A pulse and certification is all that's required and sometimes it seems like less than that is needed.


----------

